# Courier Font wird bei einigen Programmen nicht angezeigt



## Sway (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab hier ein ganz seltsames Problem. Bei einigen Programmen, wie bluefish (editor) oder mozilla, wenn der Text im [ code] bereich steht, wird dieser Font nicht angezeigt. Selbst wenn ich es markiere kann ich die schrift nicht lesen. 

Erst wenn ich den ganzen kram in die Console einfüge wird es sichtbar.  Bei 95% der Seite im internet die ich ansteuer is das kein Problem, aber php.net kann ich völlig vergessen. Ich kann die Codeteile nicht lesen, was mich sehr aufregt.


Ich hab die Fonts so wie sonst auch installiert und auf dem Desktop kann ich sie auch gut verwenden, nur eben in einigen Programmen nicht. Hat jemand ne Idee? Arial, Tohoma und wie sie sich alle schimpfen funktionieren ja...


----------



## profy (29. Dezember 2003)

WIrft denn die Error-Console des X-Systems Fehler aus?
Oder ruf mal ein solches Programm über ein xterm auf und achte daruaf welche Fehler dort ggf. ausgegeben werden.


----------



## Sway (29. Dezember 2003)

bluefish gibt nix aus. Mozilla auch nicht


----------



## profy (30. Dezember 2003)

oh je  
Du hast ja auch scheinbar alles vom Neuesten.
Updates sind dann wohl alle vorhanden.

Letzter verzweifelter Versuch:


```
strace problemprogramm
```

Die Ausgabe dieses Systemresourcenmithörers ist nich gerade benutzerfreundlich, aber vielleicht  taucht dort der entscheidende Hinweis auf, welche Courier Schrift geladen wird – oder auch nicht.

Vielleicht kann es auch mit der neuen Funktion Schriftglättung von Xfree86 zusammenhängen


----------

